# Personal messages 100% full



## Dan (Jan 21, 2013)

Came in today to find that my messages were full. Has the amount of PM interactions changed if you are a contributing memeber? I thought it was 2.5k?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah I noticed the same thing this morning as well, and I'm now like 500 messages above the current 100% limit so it would take me a while to even go through them all to delete the ones I don't need to get down below the "updated" limit.  Was this a mistake or is this going to be the new limit for contributor accounts?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 21, 2013)

haha ditto, I just noticed this as well


----------



## Xaios (Jan 21, 2013)

I was just looking for an excuse to use that picture, but it happened to me too. 

(EDIT: Looks like the link is dead, but if you had seen it, it would have been funny.)


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 21, 2013)

Same here... Poop indeed.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 21, 2013)

On the list of features it does say 1000 messages total. I'm wondering if the avatar size is fixed now too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 21, 2013)

When I paid for the premium membership, included was a 2000 PM limit.. Not to sound stringy, but I'll be damned if 6 months later that agreement is changed on the other end.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2013)

Jesus, don't you guys delete PMs?


----------



## Alex (Jan 21, 2013)

Fixed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2013)

Alex said:


> Fixed.



Whoo, thanks, bub. I guess it doesn't suck that I have more PM space now anyway


----------

